# Double Taxation Treaty US/UK



## patrickquirke (Mar 13, 2011)

I moved from the UK in March 2010 on a Fiance Visa (K1) and i married a US Citizen. I still work for my UK Company and pay UK Taxes i am a Permanent Resident here in the US with a Green Card (I am not a US Citizen). We have to fill in our tax filing now and i dont know what to enter or how to go out it over here. As i pay my taxes in the UK and there is a Tax Treaty between the UK and US i shouldn't have to pay US Taxes. Does anyone know what i need to do or know of any accountants i can contact and use?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are in the US on an immigrant visa, you are expected to pay your taxes to the US. It doesn't matter where the company you work for is based. You should have "checked out" of the UK for tax purposes - there's a form to file with the UK tax authority. Someone here who's from the UK will be able to give you the details on that.

It's not a choice where you pay taxes. If you are resident in the US, you are a US taxpayer and you should be filing a joint return with your husband. You won't have to declare income earned prior to the date you officially entered the US, but everything from March on is taxable by the US.

You can take any income taxes you paid to the UK as a tax credit (on form 1116), but if you wind up getting those taxes refunded back to you, you will then have to declare the refund as income in the year you receive it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

